# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Another egg I.D.

## strung_0ut

Hey everybody,

I was doing some algae scrubbing with a magnet, and got so close to erasing these aways when I realized they weren't algae. Can anyone identify them for me?



Oh ya critters in my tank are cories, 2 otos, tag along snails out of nowhere, cherry and japonica shrimps. Tanks,

Dennis

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Dennis, those are snail eggs. If the snails in your tank are the unwanted types, scrape off and remove the eggs manually. Leave 'em there and you'll find some baby snails here and there. You got pictures of the snails in the tank? Always good to know what snails you have because if these are ramshorn snail eggs, they're good snails as far as I'm concerned.  :Smile:

----------


## nonamethefish

Hard to tell in a pic, but I noticed ramshorn snail eggsacks are usually firm and flat while those of pondsnails are more jellylike.

----------


## RonWill

Dennis, it's a cluster of snail eggs. Copy/paste http://www.angelfire.com/journal2/fi...ggcluster1.JPG to new window to view.

----------


## strung_0ut

Thanks you guys,

I do not think they posed a threat but I went ahead and scraped them off.
I couldn't really get a good photo either.

Dennis

----------

